# Antz Mod vs HexOhm 3.0



## Soprono (24/5/16)

Hey Guys,

So small question, what is everyone's view on the Antz Mod vs for example the HexOhm 3.0? The Hex I know is still on track to come out but just summing this up via spec wise thats been released so far? Even if anyone has a Antz and Hex 2.0 might be able to assist? Price conversion seems to come out the same so would be interesting to sum them both up.

HexOhm 3.0 Technical:

Min Volts: 3 Volts
Max Volts: 6 Volts
Max Amps: 30 Amps
Max Watts: 180 Watts
Enclosure: Anodized Aluminum
Battery Sled: Ultem
Battery Contacts: Solid brass
Power Circuit: HEX-T/30-c
Resistance Range: .10 – ∞
Recommended Ohms: .2

Despite the board and what not, the Antz does seem heavily featured in terms of volt meter and customizing. However its not the features im after but the firing power of the device on lower builds.


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

In for results as I am currently looking at a hex ohm


----------



## eviltoy (24/5/16)

AFAIK there is no hexohm v3 (the ones listed online are all clones)


----------



## Attie (24/5/16)

eviltoy said:


> AFAIK there is no hexohm v3 (the ones listed online are all clones)



https://cravingvapor.com/shop/hexohm30/


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

eviltoy said:


> AFAIK there is no hexohm v3 (the ones listed online are all clones)



Released within a month -> https://cravingvapor.com/shop/hexohm30/


----------



## eviltoy (24/5/16)

beta though meh my bad


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

Official release within a month that was just the "trail" run of them. I emailed and asked them directly. So basically just summing up the options.


----------



## Attie (24/5/16)

eviltoy said:


> beta though meh my bad



They are still testing the board, but the rest will be the same


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

@Rob Fisher possible Antz review pleaasseee from your prospective.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/16)

Soprono said:


> @Rob Fisher possible Antz review pleaasseee from your prospective.



I'm not the best person to do an in-depth review but from my perspective I can do... I guess it's a mod for the high end vapers who want a quality mod with the power you could want for any build. The build quality is excellent. Absolutely no rattles at all... I chose both of my Antz Modz as the PWM version so I could vary the voltage to whatever I wanted... the battery life is excellent and the vape I get off it is smooth and as powerful as I could want and then some more.

I would have prefered a flush 510 and not one that protrudes because any atty bigger than 22mm would look funny... I wish the Potentiometer had a knob instead of a groove but I guess that's how they are made... luckily I have strong nails and I can alter it without too much of a hassle but if you bite your nails you will need something to alter the power.

The paint work is perfect (anodising) and I have no doubt will stand up to a lot of use and still look good. The internals also look perfect and really well put together. The whole mod and the branding looks fantastic and I guess that's why when my first one arrived I ordered a second one. Both my Antz Modz will have Authentic Petri's on and I will use them for my dripping journey which I am only really discovering now...

Oh and the mod is lighter than you think it will be...

And the fact it was designed manufactured and built in South Africa is the cherry on the top! Both my Antz Modz will be keepers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

Soprono said:


> However its not the features im after but the firing power of the device on lower builds.



I get where you are coming from, but I look at it differently. Local > Int = no-brainer. Keep the money in the country and help them through feedback release their own version ∞.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not the best person to do an in-depth review but from my perspective I can do... I guess it's a mod for the high end vapers who want a quality mod with the power you could want for any build. The build quality is excellent. Absolutely no rattles at all... I chose both of my Antz Modz as the PWM version so I could vary the voltage to whatever I wanted... the battery life is excellent and the vape I get off it is smooth and as powerful as I could want and then some more.



@Rob Fisher I appreciate the effort for your personal view of this device and the time to write that up. I could only remember you posting about it that had one at the time. If others do have it and notice this your input is granted. Again thank you for taking the time to write that up for me and clear some thoughts on the device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (24/5/16)

Shouldn't the lifetime guarantee of the Hex also be a factor since that is included in the price of the Hex?
Any idea what is the guarantee period of the Antz Modz?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> lifetime guarantee



Nice if you live nearby maybe. Ship it there and ship it back just to hear this was due to misuse or neglect and you could buy a brand new Ant. Even fixing the hexohm locally will cost less than shipping just for the sake of the guarantee. Lifetime guarantees mean nothing if it cannot be done locally by a agent, vendor or supplier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (24/5/16)

Ernest said:


> Nice if you live nearby maybe. Ship it there and ship it back just to hear this was due to misuse or neglect and you could buy a brand new Ant. Even fixing the hexohm locally will cost less than shipping just for the sake of the guarantee. Lifetime guarantees mean nothing if it cannot be done locally by a agent, vendor or supplier.



I fully agree with you. However, the lifetime guarantee is a factor in the pricing of the Hexohm, whether we make use of it or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> I fully agree with you. However, the lifetime guarantee is a factor in the pricing of the Hexohm, whether we make use of it or not.



I agree it could be, it could also just be a selling ploy, knowing the thing is near indestructible.


----------



## Kaizer (24/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I agree it could be, it could also just be a selling ploy, knowing the thing is near indestructible.



Its a solid device but not "Reo - indestructible". I have seen numerous facebook posts of the battery sleigh or the battery pins breaking on the Hex. As you said, its not worth it for us to open tickets for repairs on the Hex so I hardly use mine as I am skrik I will break mine. That is why I am seriously looking at the Ant but waiting for the guarantee information before I make up my mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> Its a solid device but not "Reo - indestructible". I have seen numerous facebook posts of the battery sleigh or the battery pins breaking on the Hex. As you said, its not worth it for us to open tickets for repairs on the Hex so I hardly use mine as I am skrik I will break mine. That is why I am seriously looking at the Ant but waiting for the guarantee information before I make up my mind.



Dont worry about the battery sled on the ANT he is using original keystone sleds and those things last forever. Anything in the ANT box should be easily repairable from what I could make out but let them confirm regarding the warantee etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Great info


----------



## Neal (24/5/16)

N


Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not the best person to do an in-depth review but from my perspective I can do... I guess it's a mod for the high end vapers who want a quality mod with the power you could want for any build. The build quality is excellent. Absolutely no rattles at all... I chose both of my Antz Modz as the PWM version so I could vary the voltage to whatever I wanted... the battery life is excellent and the vape I get off it is smooth and as powerful as I could want and then some more.
> 
> I would have prefered a flush 510 and not one that protrudes because any atty bigger than 22mm would look funny... I wish the Potentiometer had a knob instead of a groove but I guess that's how they are made... luckily I have strong nails and I can alter it without too much of a hassle but if you bite your nails you will need something to alter the power.
> 
> ...


Nice write up Rob, thanks. Would be interested to hear how you get on with the dripping, I am in same boat. Tried it a while ago and found it a complete pain in the butt, but have recently been thinking of giving it another go. Unfortunately I piffed the drippers I had. At least this is a good excuse to acquire some more gear.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I agree it could be, it could also just be a selling ploy, knowing the thing is near indestructible.


Good parts cost a lot. If you DIY guitar pedals etc you learn this soon enough. And if it is not made in China there are actual artisans to be paid. Boutique equipment carries the price mostly due to not exploiting cheap parts and labour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not the best person to do an in-depth review but from my perspective I can do... I guess it's a mod for the high end vapers who want a quality mod with the power you could want for any build. The build quality is excellent. Absolutely no rattles at all... I chose both of my Antz Modz as the PWM version so I could vary the voltage to whatever I wanted... the battery life is excellent and the vape I get off it is smooth and as powerful as I could want and then some more.
> 
> I would have prefered a flush 510 and not one that protrudes because any atty bigger than 22mm would look funny... I wish the Potentiometer had a knob instead of a groove but I guess that's how they are made... luckily I have strong nails and I can alter it without too much of a hassle but if you bite your nails you will need something to alter the power.
> 
> ...


All I needed. I am getting two to marry to the Messes Squared and the Goon respectively. These will be my lifetime setups unless something drastic happens like my lips fall off or I need a mod I can operate with mind power or such.

I hope you enjoy the dripping as much as me. Juice savings are incredible. And fun... wow. FUN!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> made in China



I know we like to stereotype China, but there are a lot of good innovation and products coming from them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/16)

Neal said:


> Nice write up Rob, thanks. Would be interested to hear how you get on with the dripping, I am in same boat. Tried it a while ago and found it a complete pain in the butt, but have recently been thinking of giving it another go. Unfortunately I piffed the drippers I had. At least this is a good excuse to acquire some more gear.



Get a Petri Clone from Sir Vape to start with @Neal! It was enough to convince me to buy authentics because even the decent clone has a good vape. I say decent clone because the first Petri Clone I bought was absolute crap and fell apart while building the first coil. 

I'm really excited to try the BF one on a REO when it arrives....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I know we like to stereotype China, but there are a lot of good innovation and products coming from them.


The post above where Robs clone fell apart refers. As do all the Messes Squared clones, Tsunami (my chuff cap melted ffrom the bottom) the missing positive posts on Griffins and Gemini's... Dont confuse China with the rest of the East.

I had to fork out 1200 bucks for my Messes Squared. Could have got a clone for less than half that. BUT... opted for true workmanship and good materials and the difference is UNREAL. 

And I lost interest in more now I have only two really good atties. I was buying atties like a monster. But the Messes and Goon made the rest redundant.

I get you. Sure stereotyping is bad. But experience is GREAT. My experience has been buy Chinese, buy again. And again. And again.

And from looking at experiences from long time vapers, boutique gear seems so super worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> boutique gear seems so super worth it



I agree on this point, and sure some clones are bad and some of them even worse than bad. Many of them being made under "difficult conditions" as mentioned in your previous post and also the reason why China has to bear this burden. When you buy a clone you know you are not getting the real thing and if you are disappointed you only have yourself to blame or the authentic's manufacturer for only doing limited runs. Either way my post refers to genuine Chinese products and legit companies that have to bear the burden of the stereotype and is that not exactly what stereotype is? Assuming all are bad when there are some that are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I agree on this point, and sure some clones are bad and some of them even worse than bad. Many of them being made under "difficult conditions" as mentioned in your previous post and also the reason why China has to bear this burden. When you buy a clone you know you are not getting the real thing and if you are disappointed you only have yourself to blame or the authentic's manufacturer for only doing limited runs. Either way my post refers to genuine Chinese products and legit companies that have to bear the burden of the stereotype and is that not exactly what stereotype is? Assuming all are bad when there are some that are.


True. Not all are bad. None of mine have failed on me. I am not all that informed on the topic yet, but fortunately I am FOMO free for the time being... I better be the vape budget is GONE. And that is the one I pretended to have and is about to bite me in the balloon knot mind you hehehehe....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (24/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I get where you are coming from, but I look at it differently. Local > Int = no-brainer. Keep the money in the country and help them through feedback release their own version ∞.


On that note... how is possible that local or imported can be the same price ?


----------



## blujeenz (24/5/16)

andro said:


> On that note... how is possible that local or imported can be the same price ?


The parts are usually all imported, even the Hammond alu boxes arent local, the 1590P at Communica is R241
http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P4196085346





A decent push button switch at Communica is R153
http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P0698335821

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (24/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> The parts are usually all imported, even the Hammond alu boxes arent local, the 1590P at Communica is R241
> http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P4196085346
> 
> 
> ...


I thougth was the same as wine or olive oil. Let me explain. 1 lt of oil made here cost 100 rand in a plastic bottle at the farm. 1lt imported bertolli ( italian olive oil) is 95 rand at the supermarket in glass bottle . Wine is the same . I just see that if something cost so much abroad in za they charge the same price for locally made products . 
Anyway the antz mod look superb IMO

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/5/16)

The boxes look CNC'd to me, and that doesn't come cheap. That's for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

Shew diversion there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (24/5/16)

The Antzmod is designed from the ground up, the box is made from scratch. I'm loving mine. Dare I say it my hex has taken a back seat
For those interested in the size difference between the two, they are literally a few mms apart in size.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Soprono (25/5/16)

Anyone with internal layout of the mod please? Robs videos showed a nice clean layout that was difficult to see.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Soprono said:


> Anyone with internal layout of the mod please? Robs videos showed a nice clean layout that was difficult to see.



Stand By... will take pics...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (25/5/16)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Antz Modz Internals

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono (25/5/16)

Def a winner wow that's neat thank you for the effort Rob! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (25/5/16)

I guess the red switch is the cutoff. Whats the black switch? Display?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (25/5/16)

Ernest said:


> I guess the red switch is the cutoff. Whats the black switch? Display?



Correcto

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

